
Ask HN: What is your preferred web dev stack? - matijash
I suppose it depends also on the type of the project. In that case, how do you choose?
======
mindcrime
Grails, Postgres. Up to this point, most of the front-end stuff I've done has
been vanilla HTML/CSS/JS with Bootstrap and some jQuery mixed in. But I'm
working on adopting React, so may be switching more to that in the future.

------
Tomte
Personal web site: Mostly Notepad++. And Apache or nginx.

